# Περιστέρια > Διατροφή >  Αναλογίες μείγματος τροφής για περιστέρια.

## Petoumeno

εδω διαβασα αυτο(σελ.5)

peas 18%
yellow corn 40%
kafir (milo) 15%
red wheat 27%
mineral grit (free choice)

ειναι σωστο;


και τι ειναι τα peas τo kafir (milo) τo red wheat και το mineral grit;;;

----------


## οδυσσέας

με λιγα λογια αυτα ειναι
peas ειναι ο αρακας
red wheat ειναι το κοκκινο σιταρι
mineral ορυκτα μεταλλα 
grit τριμεννα αστρακα 
το kafir (milo) ειναι μαλλον το Σόργο http://www.ehow.com/info_8298849_var...n-sorghum.html

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι το kafir και ειναι οπως ειπε και ο οδυσσεας Σοργο αλλα αφρικανικη ποικιλια.θα μπορουσε να εχεις πιο εμπλουτισμενο μιγμα .τι ειδους περιστερια εχεις;

----------


## Petoumeno

Ευαριστω πολυ!

----------

